

Ask YC: who decides how many points u get on your submission on this page and how is it calculated? - ideas101

I'm wondering how the points are calculated when you comment or submit a discussion on this site. I always see different points for different people, i dont see any logic here - am i missing something?
======
poppysan
The arrows beside a users comment allow you to vote on their comment. If you
like or agree with their statement, then you press their up arrow. If they are
being mean spirited, or are just plain wrong, then you downgrade their comment
by pressing the down arrow.

~~~
mixmax
Rather if you find the comment insightful or adding to the discussion you vote
it up.

That's an important difference.

------
Hates_
There is no down arrow?

~~~
bkrausz
If I recall you need a certain amount of karma (points) before you have the
ability to vote down.

~~~
Hates_
Ahh! Thanks for the info :)

------
ideas101
cool - thanks

